# When is it ok to remove a molt?



## jrzyspider (Apr 24, 2011)

My T sling molted yesterday in a web that it spun and it's in there with the old molt.  When is it safe to carefully go in with tongs & remove it?  I don't want to disturb the T but  I was worried about it as far as bacteria forming on the molt, etc, and the T being so close to it.


----------



## joshuai (Apr 24, 2011)

I would not worry about it a lot of ts will break it up and use it in burrow construction, when they are ready they will push it out of the burrow! I would leave it till the sling moves it!


----------



## lancej (Apr 24, 2011)

The next day is usually fine with slings.  They harden up a lot faster than adults.


----------



## newspidermom (Apr 24, 2011)

I've romoved them the same day, but if it's in a spot that makes it difficult to pull out or you have to disturb the T to do it...don't. They will push it away and discard of it themselves.  For example my GBB just molted inside his coco hut and the skin is still inside. I would never think of trying to pull it out.  He will push it out when he's ready.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## paassatt (Apr 25, 2011)

Common sense comes into play here. If you're able to remove the exuvium without disturbing the spider, go for it. Obviously, if you're not able to retrieve it without any kind of disturbance to the spider, don't do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Apr 25, 2011)

Dont worry about it molding. A little mold here and there doesnt hurt them. Best to leave it to mold rather than disturb it. (unlikely it will even mold) If you disturb it before the T has time to harden it may run and damage its legs, hardening in a odd position.(Its not life threatening) Most slings will probably not withstand any damage. Practice your patients for future molts when its larger. Molting is stressful on a spider and it should be left to recover in peace. Ive pulled molts to early before and it may cause more of a panic than normal in this vulnerable state. The last thing you want, is for it to attempt an escape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jerome.h (May 7, 2011)

ooo i remove its moult whenever they r out of thier moult.

 so far so good.


----------



## kristinnandbenn (May 7, 2011)

paassatt said:


> Common sense comes into play here. If you're able to remove the exuvium without disturbing the spider, go for it. Obviously, if you're not able to retrieve it without any kind of disturbance to the spider, don't do it.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 8, 2011)

JeromeHeah said:


> ooo i remove its moult whenever they r out of thier moult.
> 
> so far so good.


I do the same thing too except if they are burrowing sp.


----------



## Jerome.h (Sep 7, 2011)

*molt*

so what do i do with burrowing species's molt? jus leave it in ther? will it rot or anything? isit safe for my t's?

~too bad, can't keep records of my haplo.albo


----------



## ArkGullwing (Sep 7, 2011)

It's fine, some T's will actually web the molts into their burrows and use them as part of the structure! Or they'll push it out when they go to clean house.  No worries! ^^



JeromeHeah said:


> so what do i do with burrowing species's molt? jus leave it in ther? will it rot or anything? isit safe for my t's?
> 
> ~too bad, can't keep records of my haplo.albo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## synyster (Sep 7, 2011)

Agreed. Just leave it to be with no worries and if you spot it out of the burrow, go ahead


----------



## LittleDevilHeimer (Dec 23, 2017)

My G. Pulchripes sling just molted. Since i was a begginer, im so excited to take the molt out. When i saw it lying on its back (finished molting) i slowly get its container to open the lid. But suddenly it moved and walked a little. And i had a bad feeling about it so i saw here its possible for its exoskeleton to harden differently. That was an idiotic move.

(Ps. Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 23, 2017)

LittleDevilHeimer said:


> My G. Pulchripes sling just molted. Since i was a begginer, im so excited to take the molt out. When i saw it lying on its back (finished molting) i slowly get its container to open the lid. But suddenly it moved and walked a little. And i had a bad feeling about it so i saw here its possible for its exoskeleton to harden differently. That was an idiotic move.)



Next time, don't do that.

The molt will not mold.  Remove it when you can safely do so.


----------



## Noodile (Dec 24, 2017)

Nobody removes the moult in the wild. Tarantulas are pretty good at caring for themselves. I'd only remove it when they eject it from the hide

Reactions: Like 1


----------

